# Re Assessment



## mhasankamal (Sep 2, 2014)

I've recently got my outcome letter from the assessment body which is positive. The assessment body has assessed my 6.5 years of experience which falls under the category of 5 years in the points table. If i want to claim points for 8 years experience, after 1.5 years, then should i need to apply for the re-assessment of my documents to claim points for 8 years experience? or my current assessment outcome based on 6.5 years would be valid for that purpose?


----------

